# luona / -lla



## Gavril

Päivää,

Olen kuullut sanotun esim.,

_Vietin iltapäivää Kiviniemillä._
_Peltosilla ei syö kyynärpäät pöydällä!_

Muistan oppineeni, että tällaisessa yhteydessä oli yleistä sanoa myös _luona_: _Vietin iltapäivää Kiviniemien luona, _jne. En kuitenkin muista nähneeni käytetyn _luona-_sanaa hyvin usein.

Onko ero näillä kahdella rakenteilla, *luona *ja [*nimi*] + _-*lla*_?

Riippuuko valinta (osaksi) siitä, onko kyseessä sukunimi tai yhden henkilön nimi? (Esim. _Vietin päivää Tuomon luona / Tuomolla, _toisin kuin _Vietin päivää Tuomoloilla / Tuomoloiden luona._)

Kiitos asiantuntemuksestanne


----------



## altazure

"Tuomolla" tarkoittaa Tuomon vakituista tai pidempiaikaista asuntoa. "Tuomon luona" viittaa paikkaan, jossa Tuomo asuu, mutta ei (välttämättä) yhtä pitkäaikaisesti: kyse voi olla asunnosta, mutta myös esimerkiksi hotellihuoneesta tai sairaalan potilashuoneesta.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> _Peltosilla ei syö*dä* kyynärpäät pöydällä!_


GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Peltosilla ei syö*dä* kyynärpäät pöydällä!
> _
> GOM



Itsekin pohdiskelin sitä, pitäisikö tässä virkkeessä käyttää "nollapersoonaa" (_syö_) tai passiivia (_syödä_). Mutta älkäämme keskustelko asiasta täällä: aloitanhan uuden ketjun.


----------

